# Lakers to hire Luke Walton



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726231414002184192
...


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow, that was quick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Decisive move by the FO. I like it!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Here is the official announcement from the Lakers:



> EL SEGUNDO – Earlier today, the Los Angeles Lakers and Luke Walton reached an agreement on a multi-year contract for Walton to become the next Head Coach of the team, it was announced by General Manager Mitch Kupchak. Walton will begin his new duties at the conclusion of the Golden State Warriors season.
> 
> "We're excited to bring Luke back to Los Angeles, where we feel he's going to start an outstanding coaching career," said Kupchak. "He's one of the brightest young coaching minds in the game and we feel fortunate that he'll be leading the on-court future of our team."
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuke!!!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

He was obviously their top guy. Even over Thibs, I'd assume. I didn't think Luke would take the job, tbh. 

The thing I do like about this is he won't be a lame duck coach assuming the logical replacement for if (or when) Jim steps down is Phil. Luke would be one of the few guys I'm positive Phil would keep if he were to ever come. 

That's all obviously way down the road, if ever, but it does make a difference in terms of Luke's confidence in being the teams coach moving forward. 

Would've liked to have seen a more seasoned coach, but we could have done much worse.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> Would've liked to have seen a more seasoned coach, but we could have done much worse.


I think it will be interesting to see who he chooses to bring in as assistants. You have to think at least one or two will be coaches with significant (2+ years) head coaching experience.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Cris said:


> I think it will be interesting to see who he chooses to bring in as assistants. You have to think at least one or two will be coaches with significant (2+ years) head coaching experience.


It might be a little tough to get experienced guys to line up behind a 36 year old who's coaching resume is 4 years long; none as a head coach on any level. We'll see.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

This is an exciting development for the Lakers. No more coaching retreads. Luke is a great fit with the youth movement and should grow with the team.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

After hearing this, Phil Jackson feels faint in bed, Morey feels dizzy in the restroom.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> It might be a little tough to get experienced guys to line up behind a 36 year old who's coaching resume is 4 years long; none as a head coach on any level. We'll see.


It's still the Lakers and it's still an assistant coaching gig. Of course established assistants aren't going to take a lateral move to come to the Lakers, but there's plenty of former head coaches now removed that would probably accept an assistant coaching job to get back into the NBA. Not saying any of them are super successful, but that experience is going to be needed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

There's already a rumor that Luke will try to bring in Brian Shaw as an assistant.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Cris said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726231414002184192
> ...


Hmmm... I don't really know how i feel about this....

Obviously, Walton did great subbing for Kerr in the first half of the Warriors season, but there's no doubt he was following Kerr's directions and there was a truckload of talent around on the floor.

He has been an assistant coach for two seasons. And that's it for his career... Hmmm... I wonder what the Lakers mostly like in Luke Walton for the job. Experience? Nope. Lakers-ties? It's BS. "X's and O's guy"? Probably not. Defensive/Offensive phylosophy? Can't be: he played Curry-ball for two seasons and there's only one Stepehn Curry.

I mean, if the most important thing for the Lakers franchise coming into next season is developing a young squad to, sooner than later, start contending again (for the playoffs!) i don't really know how Luke Walton fits...

But hey, the best of luck for the guy and the franchise. We'll see what happens.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke has been an assistant coach for 2 seasons in the NBA, but also an assistant in the D League and coached a season in college for Memphis during the lockout. Also, Phil tasked him with scouting reports while he was injured on the Lakers. Hes got more than just two years experience. While I do think there will be a learning curve, that's to be expected with a young squad post Kobe retirement.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Luke has been an assistant coach for 2 seasons in the NBA, but also an assistant in the D League and coached a season in college for Memphis during the lockout. Also, Phil tasked him with scouting reports while he was injured on the Lakers. Hes got more than just two years experience. *While I do think there will be a learning curve, that's to be expected with a young squad post Kobe retirement*.


That's my real concern: young squad WITH a young, relatively inexperienced coach.
I don't know. Maybe Walton will rub off well with the young players. Maybe he is more relatable to them and can push them better and further. I'm crossing my fingers, so to speak.
And waiting to see who the assistant coaches are, off course. I'd like to see some guys with enough "X's and O's" experience and preferrably defensive minded.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726506859234906112


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I just want to go on record saying how happy I am with this move - this is right guy for our situation


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

e-monk said:


> I just want to go on record saying how happy I am with this move - this is right guy for our situation


I like it as well. I like the decisiveness. Just hope he gets time to really establish a culture. 

Obviously our success will depend on free agency, but I think the young players are in good hands.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yep - all about establishing culture and developing young dudes - I think Luke probably is a plus in enticing FAs too


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Clarkson has spoken about wanting to remain in Los Angeles which is a good sign for the Lakers prospects of keeping him. In an interview with ESPN’s Jovan Buha, Clarkson spoke about the impact Walton’s hiring has on his free agency:
> 
> “It really impacts it a lot,” Clarkson told ESPN.com on Friday in a phone interview when asked about how the hiring affects his free-agency decision. “That style of play fits me, as well as the other guys. I definitely want to stay here in L.A. and be here. I said in my exit interview, I don’t want to be that guy who bounces around from team to team.
> 
> “I want to be here in L.A. — a place where I can call home — and leave a legacy. The hiring makes it even better.”


http://www.lakersnation.com/jordan-...ing-impacts-his-free-agency-a-lot/2016/05/07/


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I hate to break it to JC, but he has almost zero control if we keep him or not, Lakers have all sorts of leverage. 

Even if he signs a "max" offer sheet with another team, which will be a Lin to rockets style contract, it's still a bargin given the rise in the cap. We'll match without hesitation. 

Either way, good to hear he's excited to play for Luke.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

e-monk said:


> I just want to go on record saying how happy I am with this move - this is right guy for our situation


that is, until you're calling for his head late March/early April.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's not me, pal


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

yeah we'll see.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

BShaw as his top assistant


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just hope the Lakers management/fans have as much patience with Luke as the Celtics appear to have with Brad Stevens. Do not expect results in season 1 or possibly even in season 2 of the Luke era. He will need time to find his identity as a head coach, and this roster is not very good right now.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

results will depend on how free agency goes to be sure - but I think/hope what we'll see is gradual player development of the young dudes and what Riles called the innocent climb towards eventual contention


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I just hope the Lakers management/fans have as much patience with Luke as the Celtics appear to have with Brad Stevens. Do not expect results in season 1 or possibly even in season 2 of the Luke era. He will need time to find his identity as a head coach, and this roster is not very good right now.


Don't know about Lakers management (due to Jim Buss's "guarantee"), but Lakers fans will have no choice than to be patient. 
The last couple of seasons were really spirit-crushers, and i would bet Lakers fans will be content just to see some sustained improvement. 
I mean, odds are that, barring some monumental signing(s), next season Lakers will still be losing truckloads of games. BUT it will be a team full of youngsters with some/much potential, will probably play fast-tempo ball and should be fun to watch. 

About Luke, at the very least he will have much more rapport with the young dudes than Scott had, and if he is capable of installing a little identity to the roster, it should be a very interesting season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The bottom line is that losing that "truckload of games" is the only way they can keep their pick and add another potentially transformative young talent to the roster. It does not pay for the Lakers to "win" next season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The Lakers will not lose a "truckload" of games and I see ZERO chance of retaining next years pick...The benefits of losing are gone. Time to win as much as possible


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

A lot still up in the air before the draft and free agency, but safe to say three of our top players (maybe our three best) will be under the age of 22 starting next year. A few more key pieces under 24. We won't need any more young talent. We need to bring in proven talent and let them develop.

Now while I can see us losing a bunch early on, there's no way winning won't be a top priority next year.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> The bottom line is that losing that "truckload of games" is the only way they can keep their pick and add another potentially transformative young talent to the roster. It does not pay for the Lakers to "win" next season.


Like Uncle Drew has said, the Lakers don't need anymore young talent. Or, at least, unproven takent.
I DO expect the Lakers to still lose plenty of games because, barring some very meaningfull aquisitions, they will probably start something the likes of 
PG- Russell;
SG- Clarkson;
SF- Ingram;
PF- Randle;
C- Whiteside (i wish!).
That's not exactly a reciepe for success in the NBA.
But heck, if the Lakers manage to get in the high 20's in wins AND manage to develop guys, it would be an interesting season, going forward.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Russell
Derozan
Ingram
Randle
Nance

That might be worth 30 wins.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I honetly expect big strides in talent level from DLo, Randle, Clarkson, & Nance 

1. All now have at least a year under their belt 

2. They are becoming BFF's over the summer

3. New young but smart coach with a very strong pedigree

4. 2nd pick in draft

5. Lots of caproom which at least some will be inevitably used this summer

Im thinking the Lakers could go over .500


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

DaRizzle said:


> I honetly expect big strides in talent level from DLo, Randle, Clarkson, & Nance
> 
> 1. All now have at least a year under their belt
> 
> ...


I think we'll see a lot of improvement and we're going to have plenty of time to debate this but just remember, even if we double our win total next year, we'd still be a ways away from being .500. Unless we hit some home runs in free agency, this is going to be a slow process.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.nba.com/lakers/160601_waltonQA

Good read on Luke and what's been going on since he got the job.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> I think we'll see a lot of improvement and we're going to have plenty of time to debate this but just remember, even if we double our win total next year, we'd still be a ways away from being .500. Unless we hit some home runs in free agency, this is going to be a slow process.


I am completely assuming in my prediction we get at least one player in the top 30th percentile of NBA talent this off-season....an above average or great starter caliber player


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.mercurynews.com/warriors/ci_29978297/nba-finals-before-he-goes-lakers-luke-walton


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Warriors offer Mike Brown top assistant job

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--warriors-mike-brown-154835760.html


----------

